# Where is CONFIG_IDE in the Kernel ??? [SOLVED]

## el_miki

Hi, I´ve got some troubles emerging udev. At the end it said me this:

CONFIG_IDE: should not be set. But it is.

And I can´t find this tag in my kernel (2.6.33)

Someboy can help me?

Thanks.Last edited by el_miki on Tue Apr 20, 2010 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Banana

search for it.

run make menuconfig and hit the / key. then you can input IDE

----------

## el_miki

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> search for it.
> 
> run make menuconfig and hit the / key. then you can input IDE

 

Hi, I did it this, but... I couldnt find anythig as exactly CONFIG_IDE

What´s up?

It´s possible?

Thanks

----------

## Banana

ok found it  :Wink: 

Device Drivers -> 

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) 

if you highlight this entry and select Help you will see that this is CONFIG_IDE

----------

## el_miki

 **_-=Banana=-_* wrote:*   

> ok found it 
> 
> Device Drivers -> 
> 
> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) 
> ...

 

Ok. but... whithoun this support is it possible that my DVD-Rom works propperly?

Thanks.

----------

## Banana

I don't know since I do not have a PC with gentoo and IDE anymore ( well IDE but not with gentoo )

----------

## cyrillic

 *el_miki wrote:*   

> Ok. but... whithoun this support is it possible that my DVD-Rom works propperly? 

 

Yes, it will work fine as long as you enable the correct driver for your IDE/PATA controller here.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

    [*]   ATA SFF support

      <*>  This Depends On Your Hardware 
```

And for a CD/DVD drive to work properly, you will also want to enable these.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  SCSI device support  --->

    <*> SCSI CDROM support

    <*> SCSI generic support 
```

----------

## el_miki

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

>  *el_miki wrote:*   Ok. but... whithoun this support is it possible that my DVD-Rom works propperly?  
> 
> Yes, it will work fine as long as you enable the correct driver for your IDE/PATA controller here.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

SCSI??????????????

But my CD-ROM y not SCSI or is a generic tag?

Thanks.

----------

## VoidMage

As long as you use mainboard drivers under CONFIG_ATA,

it doesn't matter whether your CDROM is SCSII or IDE.

----------

